# Mr X Picks are HERE



## Mr X Picks (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello, I will be providing you with Mr X Picks , professional, reputable and transparent service that offers an edge on the betting industry. 

Sports covered are Soccer, Tennis, MMA, Basketball, Horse Racing. 

Each tip comes with 1/ League or tournament name. 2/ The bet selection . 3/ Odds and bookmaker chosen . 4/ Stake management 

We follow the unit system,  1 unit is 1% of the betting balance dedicated to only Mr X Picks. 

Performance is tracked.


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 19, 2021)

#Bet001
AFRICA
World Cup - Qualification - Second stage
Algeria VS Burkina Faso
Over 2.25 Goals @2.02 Pinnacle
1 unit Investment


#Bet002
LIGHTWEIGHT - MEN: UFC (World)
McKinney T VS Ziam F
McKinney T @ 1.89 Pinnacle
0.5 unit investment


#Bet003
BANTAMWEIGHT - WOMEN UFC (World)
Tate M VS Vieira K
Tate M @ 1.95 Pinnacle
0.5 unit investment


#Bet004
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal - Round 12
Famalicao VS Portimonense
BTTS & Over 2.5 @ 2.81 GGBet
0.5 unit investment


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 19, 2021)

#Bet017
ATP - SINGLES: Finals - Turin (World), hard (indoor)
Djokovic N  VS  Norrie C
Norrie C +5  games handicap @1.90 Pinnacle 
1 unit investment


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 20, 2021)

20 November Horse Racing tips / 5 TIPS !​

Hi,

in the next 5 posts, we will be sending you good horse racing tips for nice opportunities to win from those huge markets.
Follow us and Like our FREE Tips and let us all win together.









Performance will be tracked.


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 20, 2021)

#Bet018 
Race: Gowran Park 14:48 20/11
Horse: Kingston Retreat  @13 Bet365
(Each way bet)
0.1 unit investment X2


#Bet019 
Race: Lingfield 11:35  20/11
Horse: Mccann The Man  @15  Betfair
(Each way bet)
0.1 unit investment X2

#Bet020
Race: Huntingdon 13:58  20/11
Horse: Twin Star  @17   888
(Each way bet)
0.1 unit investment X2


#Bet021
Race: Ascot 13:30  20/11
Horse: Jubilympics  @17   Bet365
(Each way bet)
0.1 unit investment X2


#Bet022
Race: Lingfield 15:30  20/11
Horse: Alicestar  @34   Betfair
(Each way bet)
0.1 unit investment X2


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 20, 2021)

#Bet023
Race:  Ascot 15:50  20/11
Horse: Happy Boy  @34   Skybet
(Each way bet)
0.1 unit investment X2

#Bet024
Race:  Lingfield 14:55  20/11
Horse: Cosmic Star   @29   Betfair
(Each way bet)
0.1 unit investment X2

#Bet025
Race:  Gowran Park 15:23  20/11
Horse: Greenpanda    @17   Betfair
(Each way bet)
0.1 unit investment X2


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 21, 2021)

#Bet026
Race:  Navan 14:50  21/11
Horse:  Eleazar Des Neiges    @21   Betfair
(Each way bet)
0.1 unit investment X2

#Bet027
SPAIN: LaLiga - Round 14
Elche  VS  Betis 
Draw @ 3.39 Pinnacle
0.5 unit investment

#Bet028
GERMANY: Bundesliga - Round 12
Mainz  VS  Koln 
Koln ML @ 3.75 Pinnacle
0.5 unit investment


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 21, 2021)

#Bet029
USA: NBA
Los Angeles Clippers  VS  Dallas Mavericks 
Los Angeles Clippers -3 @ 1.81  Pinnacle
0.5 unit investment


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 22, 2021)

#Bet030
TURKEY: Super Lig - Round 13
Trabzonspor VS  Gaziantep
Trabzonspor -0.75 @ 1.86  Pinnacle
0.75 unit investment


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 22, 2021)

#Bet031
Division Profesional - Round 26
San Jose  VS  Santa Cruz
Santa Cruz -1 @ 1.76  Pinnacle
1 unit investment

#Bet032
UEFA Champions League - Group Stage - Round 5
Young Boys  Vs  Atalanta 
Atalanta ML @ 1.77  Pinnacle

Join my telegram FREE Tips channel for instant
 messages when tips are sent. 








						Telegram: Contact @MrXPicks
					






					t.me


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 22, 2021)

#Bet034
Race: Southwell 14:25
Horse: Racing Spirit  @26  Bet365
(Each way bet) 
X0.1u investment


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 23, 2021)

#Bet035
Lithuania A Lyga - Round 34 
Banga vs Nevezis Kedainiai
Banga -1.25 @1.91  Pinnacle 
1 unit investment


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 24, 2021)

*For more picks  join telegram








						Telegram: Contact @MrXPicks
					






					t.me
				



*
#Bet039
Europa League
Spartak Moscow  VS  Napoli
Napoli Over 1.5 goals  @1.74  Pinnacle
1 unit investment


#Bet040
Basketball - NBA
Pacers  VS  Lakers
Lakers ML @ 2.0  Betfair
1 unit investment

#Bet041
 Basketball - NBA
Timberwolves  VS  Heat
 Heat -2  @ 1.80  Betfair
1 unit investment


#Bet042
 Basketball - NBA
Timberwolves  VS  Heat
 Heat -2  @ 1.80  Betfair
1 unit investment


#Bet043
Basketball - NBA
Pelicans  VS  Wizards
Wizards -3.5 @ 1.90  Betfair
1 unit investment


*For more picks  join telegram








						Telegram: Contact @MrXPicks
					






					t.me
				



*


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 25, 2021)

#Bet045
Race: Taunton 15:25
Horse: Nachi Falls  @ 15 Bet365
(Each way bet) 
0.1u investment


#Bet046
Race: Lingfield 14:17
Horse: Foxboro  @ 17 Bet365
(Each way bet) 
0.1u investment


#Bet047
Race: Taunton 14:55
Horse: Gorcombes Rascal  @ 34 Bet365
(Each way bet) 
0.1u investment


#Bet048
Race: Lingfield 12:15
Horse: Freethinker  @ 21 Bet365
(Each way bet) 
0.1u investment


*Follow me in Telegram








						Telegram: Contact @MrXPicks
					






					t.me
				



*


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 26, 2021)

#Bet049
Race: Chelmsford 18:45
Horse: Kaths Toyboy  @ 17 Bet365
(Each way bet) 
0.1u investment


#Bet050
Race: Dundalk 17:30
Horse: Nyla Rua  @ 13 Bet365
(Each way bet)

*Follow me on Telegram 
https://t.me/MrXPicks *


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 26, 2021)

#Bet051
Germany- Bundesliga 
Stuttgart  VS  Mainz
Both Teams To Score  @1.66  Bet365
1 unit investment


#Bet052
Turkey- Super Lig 
Basaksehir  VS  Altay
Both Teams To Score  @1.80  888
1 unit investment

#Bet053
Race: Lingfield 15:15
Horse: Mr Moneypenny  @ 15 Skybet
(Each way bet)


#Bet054
Race: Chelmsford 18:45
Horse: Sun Festival  @ 34 Bet365
(Each way bet)



#Bet055
Race: Newbury 15:35
Horse: Slate House @ 13 Betfair
(Each way bet)


----------

